
Student accused of being a terrorist for reading book on terrorism - dsr12
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2015/sep/24/student-accused-being-terrorist-reading-book-terrorism
======
kwhitefoot
I wonder how they would handle a Muslim physics student doing what in the
1970s was a perfectly ordinary exercise, that is, calculating the minimum
quantity of U235 necessary for a self sustaining chain reaction? What would
happen if he had to write an essay on how to optimize the yield of such a
reaction (add tampers, boosting). All such things are relevant to the
understanding of the peaceful uses of nuclear energy.

~~~
random778
Makes you wonder who the real terrorists are.

